# Barbed wire



## ernie (Dec 24, 2007)

As the title says ... 
It was a cold day, the stuff around the wire is frost.







Not sure if I like the wire looking all black but it just came out this way after post-processing.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 24, 2007)

that is a cool panorama 

nice idea.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 24, 2007)

thats kinda tight


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks really cool!


----------



## abraxas (Dec 25, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2007)

That's great.


----------



## jlbrew3 (Dec 25, 2007)

Great macro shot, love the dark blacks and the texture of the ice.


----------



## ernie (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh. I have overlooked this so far.
Glad I found it!
I would have missed out on a nice photo otherwise!! :shock: 
I am happy you did NOT go for the "focus at the front - wide open lens - increasing blurriness"-approach for once!


----------



## ernie (Dec 27, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh. I have overlooked this so far.
> Glad I found it!
> I would have missed out on a nice photo otherwise!! :shock:
> I am happy you did NOT go for the "focus at the front - wide open lens - increasing blurriness"-approach for once!


Thanks. 
I did try that approach, just didn't look as good


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 27, 2007)

i like it!


----------



## snaremop (Dec 28, 2007)

I saw this kind of shot (barbed wire with frost) in B & W magazine a while ago...hahaha


----------



## DPW2007 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice capture - the forst definitely makes it!

David


----------

